

Mutation Tied to Need for Less Sleep Is Discovered - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/health/research/14sleep.html?hpw

======
mhb
Paper:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/sci;325/5942/...](http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/sci;325/5942/866)

------
Anon84
If they ever manage to develop gene therapy to enable people without the
mutation to sleep less they'll make a fortune!

Who wouldn't pay to have more time to work or play without side effects?

------
thismat
They make 6-6.5 sound like a short amount of sleep...I generally sleep between
4-5 and if I get 6 I'm feeling like I really slept in.

Of course, I might benefit if I slept more...I just have too much on my mind
or to do most of the time.

